# ID needed



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

He is agressive and not a shy fish at all. I could not seperate spots and bars.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

im not expert, but i am going to out out on a limb and say rhom, but then again the pics are not very good quality


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Serrasalmus Compressus


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Because of the belly scutes i am leaning towards to S. Compressus :nod:


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

A LLLLLLOOOOOOONNNNNNNGGGGG shot, S.brandti!!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

possibly s altuvi 
my guess anyway


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i would aslo say compressus. not brandti tho


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> GoJamieGo Posted Apr 29 2005, 08:48 PM
> Serrasalmus Compressus


ID Complete.


----------

